# Just a Thought



## Moe (Jun 14, 2000)

I'm not 100% sure but I think that the ASA 3-D bow tourney will be held in Marshall again this year (it has the last 2 years) and I was wondering if there might be some people interested in getting together to shoot in it this year? There is a "bowhunter class" that has targets from 15 to 30 yards i believe then there is the amauter classes that have them from 15 to 40 yards then if you're a pro there is the pro division that is 15 to 45 yards. I'm not sure on the dates for this summer but I it was in July this last summer. Just a thought, let me know what ya think.


----------



## BowDad (Jul 19, 2000)

I'm in!! Better get that Mathews tuned Moe cause my old Martin is gonna be gunnin for ya.  Seriously though, just let me know when it is and I'll be there.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Sounds like a great time!! Lets find out the dates and go from there!!


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-
Sounds like just what I need to get me off my duff and start practicing with the bow I picked up 2 years ago but still have never fired! (Picture me hanging my head in shame...)
Les


----------



## Moe (Jun 14, 2000)

I emailed ASA and asked about the dates. I just got an email back and it said that it is May 31- June 2. If I remember correctly, the fastest that your bow can shoot to be able to shoot the hunters league is 260 fps. Bring it on Bowdad... but I think you should be getting a Mathews before then just so that it's fair.... for your sake!  lol


----------



## BowDad (Jul 19, 2000)

260 fps??? I don't think my "M" bow can shoot that slow. Guess I'll just have to fill my arrows with lead.


----------

